# CSS für mehrzeiliges Textfeld  nicht



## uhrensteller (20. Januar 2004)

*CSS für mehrzeiliges Textfeld  geht nicht*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe mit CSS für Formularfelder festgelegt:
_
input.field3 { width: 160px; height: 17px; font-family: arial, sans; font-size: 11px; font-weight: normal; color: #000000; border-width: 1px; border-style: solid; border-color: #FFFFFF; background-color: #00e0ff;}
_
Das geht soweit!

Für mehrzeilige Formularfelder (textarea) funktioniert die Formatierung nicht. 
Warum?
habe auch mal das ausprobiert:
_
input.field4 { font-family: arial, sans; font-size: 11px; font-weight: normal; color: #000000;}
_
Was mache ich denn falsch?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Gottox (20. Januar 2004)

ääähm... So?


```
textarea.field4 { font-family: arial, sans; font-size: 11px; font-weight: normal; color: #000000;}
```


----------



## uhrensteller (20. Januar 2004)

Jep funktioniert ist ja klar, textarea ich Kamel...danke!


----------

